
Paris riots: Children as young as 12 among 153 arrested at high school - sahin-boydas
https://www.standard.co.uk/news/world/children-as-young-as-12-among-153-arrested-at-high-school-near-paris-amid-france-riots-a4011081.html
======
dsfyu404ed
Taking people's children into custody (essentially taking them hostage) is a
textbook way to manipulate them into not taking action against you so I'm sure
authorities jumped at the chance regardless of whether or not the threat was
credible (I doubt it was).

I have no horse in this race and I'm not informed on the particulars of this
conflict and "which side is right" but stuff like this certainly makes the
government side "less right". At the very least it does not help their case in
the eyes of the public.

~~~
sahin-boydas
so true.

I believe whatever the situation is no matter what, children should not part
of any equation... once someone did anything with children then they lose the
argument for me..

